# Angeln in der Bretagne



## Pfefferkorn (18. Mai 2002)

Hallo Boarder,
wer kann mir helfen und kann sagen was fängt man im Westen der Bretagne Portsallund was kann und sollte man mitnehmen.
Durch unsere Norwegenfahrten haben wir Krabbenkörbe ,sind die in Frankreich sinvoll?
Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Mai 2002)

Moin Pfefferkorn!
ich will dir ja nicht die Vorfreude nehmen aber in Frankreich gibs absolut nichts zum angeln. Das klingt hart ist aber die reine Wahrheit.
Ich war mit Familie in der Normandie bei Granville letzten Sommer und wir haben sehr viel geangelt aber nicht einen anständigen Fisch gefangen. Einmal hatten wir uns ein Boot gemietet und sind ab Granville zu viert aufs Meer gefahren. 4 Makrelen haben wir gefangen, zwei Tintenfische und 2 kleine Pollack. 
Es gibt in jedem Hafen die Möglichkeit von der Mole zu angeln oder von Felsen herunter wo gleich tiefes Wasser erreicht wird. Nimm dir am besten Brandungsruten und ne Pilke mit und dann mußt du vor Ort sehen was geht.
Schicke mir doch mal eine Beschreibung wo genau du bist. Vieleicht kann ich dir mit einer Seekarte von der Ecke helfen.


----------



## Pfefferkorn (3. Juni 2002)

Hallo Jörg,

ich merke schon an den sehr vielen Antworten das die Bretagne wohl kein Eldorado für Angler ist.   
Aber was solls.
Wir fahren nach PORTSALL wo in den 70 ziger Jahren der Oeltanken Abgesoffen ist.
Vielleicht kennst Du ja gerade diese Gegend.
P.S. Konnte leider jetzt erst antworten da neu XP auf dem Rechner und da gibt es ja bekanntlich Probleme mit dem einloggen . Aber man muß erst mal drauf kommen.

Bis zum nächsten mal 
Pfefferkorn


----------



## haawee45 (4. Juni 2002)

Es ist glatt gelogen, wenn behauptet wir, dort sei k e i n Fisch! Zugegeben es ist sehr schwer dort zu angeln, aber ich werde es in diesem Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder versuchen.
Ich habe in der Südbretagne schon mal zufällig einen Hornhecht gefangen! In der nördlichen Bretagne habe ich einen Lippfisch gefangen. Auch Meeräschen soll es dort geben!
Man muß eine Grabeforke mitnehmen zum Würmergraben! Bei Ebbe muß man halt maßnehmen, wo in einer Bucht zufällig keine Steine oder Felsen liegen und dort auf Grund angeln! Auch das Posenangeln ist schwer, wegen der Felsen!
Es ist aber schon recht mühsam - Kraut, Felsen, WIND - Hindernisse, wohin man sieht! 
Aber - der Angler lebt von der Hoffnung - und wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (5. Juni 2002)

Tut mir leid Pfefferkorn PORTSALL kenne ich gar nicht und kann es auch nicht in der Karte finden.
Wie gesagt ich war ja auch in der Normandie. In der Bretagne kann die angelei ja viel besser sein. Auf jeden Fall hats da mal einen Hornpuper gegeben.


----------



## fraju (5. Juni 2002)

hallo,
es gab da mal einen beitrag zum angeln in nordfrankreich in blinker oder kutter und küste.

da gabs auch konkrete adressen von ansprechpartnern.
mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen, außer, daß mein großvater vor reichlich 60 jahren in der bretagne geangelt hatte...

frank


----------



## Trollvater (6. Juni 2002)

Hallo Sportsfreund!   :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z  :z         

Ich war vor ca. 5 Jahren zweimal in der Bretagne. Schau mal auf die Landkarte von Frankreich, so ca. 100 km unter Brest liegt der Golf von Morbihan. In diesem Gebiet gibt es auch schöne Badestrände für die Familie (5 oder 6 riesige Sandstrände bei Carnac). Mein Urlaubsort hieß Locmariaquer. Ich war zweimal dort, und ich kann von dort folgendes berichten: 
Man kann mit einheimischen Fischern organisierte Touren von der Ortschaft Locmariaquer machen. Es gibt direkt im Hafen einen Kiosk mit Bildern von diesen Fischtouren. Dort kann man auch Auskunft einholen. Ich persönlich nahm nur an der kleineren von den zwei Angebotenen Touren teil. Die Fangergebnisse waren aber sehr bescheiden. (nur kleine Fische „Franzosendorsche“) Die größere Tour Wrackfischen auf Conger habe ich nicht mitgemacht, denn die erste Tour war eigentlich das Geld nicht wert. 
Ich habe dann vor Ort Erkundigungen eingezogen, und bin zu folgenden Touren, an denen ich auch teilgenommen habe, gekommen. Diese kann ich also absolut empfehlen. 

1. Tour auf Hai: 
Im Hafen von Quiberon (kleiner Nebenhafen: Port Maria) finden organisierte Haifischtouren statt. Diese Fahrten sind sehr zu empfehlen. Dem Besitzer gehört eine Gaststätte im Hafenbereich. Ich glaube, er heißt Captain Carlo. Die Touren sind auch durch Plakate im nahen Hafenbereich ausgeschildert. Sie sind nicht ganz billig, aber die Boote sind gut ausgestattet. Man braucht eigentlich keine Geräte, es ist alles im Preis inklusive, - sogar Mittagessen. Fischabfälle für Duftspuren für die Haie werden von der Crew mitgenommen. Bevor es an den Hai geht, werden erst einmal Makrelen oder so gefangen. Darum unbedingt Systeme mitbringen. Sind genug Makrelen oder andere Köderfische an Bord, wird eine Blutspur gelegt, und das Boot wird irgendwann quer gestellt, und man lässt die beköderten Angeln in die Blutspur hineintreiben. Als Schwimmer werden verschiedenfarbige Luftballons verwendet. Dort gibt es eigentlich noch sehr viel Fische. Neben unserem Boot tauchte während der Tour ein großer Wal auf.

2.Tour auf Wolfsbarsch: 
Das andere Ende des Atolls hat den Hafen Port Navalo. In diesem Hafen musst du dich mal umschauen. Dort gibt es in der Verlängerung, geht man bis zum Ende der Hafenpier, kleine weiße Boote auf der rechten Seite. Bitte auf die Reklame bei den Booten achten. 
Hier werden Touren zum Wolfsbarschfischen angeboten. Die einheimischen Fischer nehmen auf ihren kleinen Booten max. 2 Sportsfischer mit. Ruten muss der Fischer selbst mitbringen, aber die lebenden Köderfische haben die Einheimischen in Behältern an Bord. 
Wir haben dort sehr gut gefangen. Wir haben während einer Ausfahrt zu zwei Fischern 5 große Wolfsbarsche gefangen, wobei der kleinste 4 kg hatte, und alle anderen weit über die 5 oder 6 kg hatten. Sehr zu empfehlen !! 
Eigentlich kann man im ganzen Golf von Morbihan vom Ufer aus gut fischen. 

Da der Golf von Morbihan wie ein Atoll gestaltet ist und nur einen sehr schmalen Zugang zum Meer hat, ergeben sich logischerweise zwei gegenüberliegende (kleinst-Hafen-Städte), wo man auf jeder Seite speziell angeln kann. 
Im Hafenbecken von Locmariaquer kann man Abens im Licht der Bogenlampen sehr gut auf die großen Räuber fischen die ins Hafenbecken gekommen sind um Kleinfische zu Jagen.Es wird sehr gut gefangen. Makrele,Meterhaie,Raubaale usw .Das 
schöne daran ist, man kann die Fische vom erhöhten Standort vorher gut sehen. Bei Locmariaquer gibt es den Point de Kerpentir. Das ist das eine Ende des Atolls. Dort kann man mit Fischfetzen, Muschelstücken oder schlanken blanken Blinkern auf Hornhechte fischen. Sehr gut !! 


                   :a  :a  Gruß Trollvater   :s  :s


----------



## Mühle (12. Juni 2002)

Wir waren zweimal in Le Pouldu und haben auch hin und wieder geangelt. Wie oben schon beschrieben, ist es nicht leicht in der Bretagne zu angeln. Vor allen Dingen macht die felsige und zerklüftete Küste das Angeln vom Ufer aus schwer. Dennoch haben wir damals mit normalem Brandungsgeschirr und Nereiden und Wattwürmern als Köder Lippfische, Franzosendorsche und auch Wolfsbarsche gefangen. Weniger schön waren die häufigen Abrisse, wenn sich das BLei in den Felsspalten festgesetzt hatte. Ein anderer Angler fing sogar einmal einen recht ansehnlichen Conger in einer engen tiefen Bucht.
Vergeblich verliefen allerdings unsere Bemühungen, die Meeräschenschwärme, die man in einer Flußmündung aus unmittelbarer Nähe von der Spundwand aus beocbachten konnte, zum Biß zu bewegen. Für Spezialisten wäre dies aber sicher auch ein interessanter Fisch in der Bretagne.
Fazit von mir: Die Bretagne ist sicher nicht das beste Angelrevier, aber man fährt, wenn man sich nicht allzu doof anstellt, auch kaum als Schneider nach Hause. Die Landschaft entschädigt für vieles!

Gruß und Petri Heil Mühle


----------



## Esox_91 (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

falls es hier noch jemanden interessiert: ich war die letzten 6 (oder 7?) jahre regelmäßig im sommer in brignogan, das liegt etwas weiter westlich . hab aber nur das im letzten jahr also 2006 dort geangelt. ein benachbarter berliner fing dort seinen ersten wolfsbarsch der 1kilo klasse (zwar kein riese aber ein toller fang) ich hatte teilweise auch sehr viel spass mit der feinen stipee inklusive sandfloh am haken vom schlauchboot aus bei ebbe zwischen den felsen auf lippfische und andere dorschartige und wenn man glück hat und ein boot besitzt und somit etwas weiter rauskommen kann als die klettertouren auf den felsen oder das schlauchboot es erlauben, hat man reelle chancen auf makrelen, meeräschen und richtig dicke lippfische, wie mir ein einheimischer bewiesen hat. als köder sind die verschiedenen würmer (hauptsächlich seeringel und wattwurm), kleine filets an der pose oder sandaale am erfolgversprechendsten. dieses jahr gehts zwar nach schweden aber nächstes auf jeden fall wieder nach brignogan --> mit angel! bleie um 80 gr reichen an sandstränden meistens schon aus, an mehr hängergefährdeten stellen würde ich schwerere empfehlen. eigentlich kann man für alle methoden eine karpfenrute um die 90-100 gr wurfgewicht verwenden (spinn- grund- und posenfischen. wäre nett wenn der autor dieses thread nochmal von seinen erfahrungen hörne lassen würde!


----------



## franke (13. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin Pfefferkorn!
> ich will dir ja nicht die Vorfreude nehmen aber in Frankreich gibs absolut nichts zum angeln. Das klingt hart ist aber die reine Wahrheit.
> Ich war mit Familie in der Normandie bei Granville letzten Sommer und wir haben sehr viel geangelt aber nicht einen anständigen Fisch gefangen. Einmal hatten wir uns ein Boot gemietet und sind ab Granville zu viert aufs Meer gefahren. 4 Makrelen haben wir gefangen, zwei Tintenfische und 2 kleine Pollack.
> Es gibt in jedem Hafen die Möglichkeit von der Mole zu angeln oder von Felsen herunter wo gleich tiefes Wasser erreicht wird. Nimm dir am besten Brandungsruten und ne Pilke mit und dann mußt du vor Ort sehen was geht.
> Schicke mir doch mal eine Beschreibung wo genau du bist. Vieleicht kann ich dir mit einer Seekarte von der Ecke helfen.



stimmt nicht, dass es in der Bretagne nichts zu angeln gibt. Man muss sich nur nur etwas anpassen.
Je nachdem, wo man ist gibt's was anderes. Einfach aufpassen, auf was die,  und vor allem wie die Einheimischen angeln, und dann klappts auch.
Ich habe in einem kleinen Hafen bei Moëlan (Südwesten) reichlich Franzosen- und Zwergdorsche (lecker, aber klein) und Pollacks rausgeholt.
In der Nähe von Lorient (noch etwas weiter südlich) hab ich von den Klippen jeden Tag so 3 bis 6 Hornis mit heimgebracht. Brandungsrute und eine große rote Wasserkugel ist immer gut. Kleiner Tip: wenn Du für den ersten Horni noch keinen Fetzen hast, an den Hafenmolen gibts immer massig kleine Stinte. Die kannst Du mit kleinen Haken, leichter Pose und ein Krümel Muschelfleich fangen. Paternoster für Eperlan geht auch gut. Die Winzlinge sind dann als erster Köder tauglich.
In Dournanez (Nordwesten) hatte ich keine Rute dabei (Stadtbummel mit Familie:g), konnte aber zusehen, wie die Kollegen eine Makrele nach der anderen von der Hafenmole zogen.
Und mit etwas Glück: habe vor 2 Jahren einen schönen Wolfsbarsch von der Hafenmole gekriegt.
Also: zuschauen, anpassen und nicht vorher schon entmutigen lassen!:m

Gruß aus Franken


----------



## belgischerAngler (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

Hallo,
dass es in der Bretagne und Normandie nichts zu holen gibt... ist zum Glück falsch, aber es benötigt normalerweise einen Guide oder viel Zeit. Ich war auch die ersten Jahre in der Normandie (andere Seite des Cotentins,*gegenüber* von Granville) erfolglos. Aber nach einiger Zeit stellten sich dann die guten Fische ein. Allerdings ist man dort meistens besser mit einem Boot bedient wobei man auch vom Ufer aus schöne Fänge machen kann. Hier zählt die Erfahrung, oder das Glück! Wolfsbarsche bis 5kg sind immer drin, aber auf keinen Fall die Regel! Man muss die Fische kennen und dann klappts auch. Hornhechte kann man sowieso überall in Massen antreffen, jedoch musste ich feststellen, dass diese scheuer als anderswo sind (aber auch nicht immer). Das Problem ist sowieso meistens die Fische an den Haken zu bekommen und nicht sie zu finden. Vom Kleinboot sind auch jederzeit irrsinnige Makrelenfänge drin. Dorschartige sind zwar auch vorhanden aber meisten in kleineren Größen.
Grüße (mittlerweile) aus Paris,
Nick

Ps: Die Bretagne beherbergt mit die besten frz Angelreviere (auch wenn diese nicht immer leicht zu beangeln sind). Der Golfe du Morbihan ist eigentlich DAS Wolfsbarschrevier Frankreichs (insbesondere die Bèle île!).


----------



## Falkenhund (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

Hallo,
vor Portsall gibt es genügend Fisch. Wir fangen dort regelmäßig Wolfsbarsch, Pollack, über Sand Scholle und jede Menge Makrelen, letzten August ca. 35 kg. Man muß nur weit genug raus. Am besten fängt man nach meiner Erfahrung nördlich zwischen "Grand Base" und  "Grand Chenal", ungefähr an der 80-Meter-Linie.


----------



## Tobi2412 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

Hi bin neu hier und heiße Tobias,

 bin schon seit einer halben Woche in der Bretagne 
 (Primel Tregastel)...

 Habe schon von den Klippen geangelt und am Sandstrand Brandungsangel versucht ...
 Naja die Großen Fische haben wir nicht gerade raus geholt !!

 Jetzt meine Frage weiß jemand wo man hier oder in der Umgebung Boote zum Angeln auf dem Offenen Meer mieten kann ????


----------



## mok (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*



Tobi2412 schrieb:


> Hi bin neu hier und heiße Tobias,
> 
> bin schon seit einer halben Woche in der Bretagne
> (Primel Tregastel)...
> ...



salut Tobi,
in der nähe gibt es nur die Möglichkeit bei privaten Leuten mal nachzufragen, manche verleihen ihr Boot, bei andere kann man mitfahren.
einen Verleih gibt es in LADEDA ca.80km von dir weg. andere sind in BREST, LOCTUDY, CONCARNEAU, das alles viel weiter von dir weg ist.
Viel erfolg und bonne pêche
MoK


----------



## rainbowrunner (2. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

Bin jetzt zum zweiten Male (2014/2015) in Audierne (Finisterre). Herrliche Gegend! Hier kann man von der Mole der Goyen-Mündung und einer weiteren Mole im Stadtteil Esquibien sehr gut angeln, wenn man die Gezeiten beachtet. Zum Eintreffen und Auslaufen der Flut geht immer etwas. Ich fische mit leichtem Pilker (25-45g) und einem zusätzlichen Pollack, Barsch, Makrelen-System, das es im örtlichen Angelshop zu kaufen gibt (gut ausgerüstet). Oder auch mit Schwimmer und Sardinen-Fetzen (Sardinen gibt es morgens im örtlichen Fisch-Laden). Geht besonders gut für Hornhecht. Die Hornhechte haben hier Durchschnittslängen von 75cm.











Gruß, rainbowrunner


----------



## rainbowrunner (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

Kann noch weiteres hinzufügen...Makrelen gibt es hier auch, gefangen im Hafen von Camaret Sur Mer. Macht echt Spaß, manchmal gab es gleich 3 Stück auf das System 






 Grüße aus der Bretagne #h


----------



## Way (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Angeln in der Bretagne*

Nu dann werd ich wohl nächste Woche einfach mal mein Glück versuchen und hoffentlich mit guten Nachrichten zurück kommen


----------

